# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  1920s doors, architraves and skirtings

## eddy

Just purchased a 1920s californian bungalow with internal timber work (window frames skirtings etc) with original unpainted finish. Finish is very dark and dull with some chips and gouges etc. I want to retain the unpainted finish 
I am seeking safe simple suggestions for restoring and brightening up the appearance. I have cleaned with water and sunlight soap and this has helped remove stains etc but the finish remains a bit dull and cloudy (it looks better wet than dry). A friend suggested methylated spirits but this removed the finish back to bare timber. I gather it is a shellac finish but have little knowedge in this area. 
Specific questions:
Is there a simple safe way to brighten the timber up - ie raise the sheen level and reduce the cloudiness that conceals the grain?
For the bit where I have removed the finish with meho, how do I return it to the original finish. Is it most likeley shellac with some black Japan? 
It appears to me that the skirtings have a shelllac finish ( ie a bit glossy)but the picture rails are just stained, is this normal?

----------


## womble

get the ubeaut book on restoring stuff, it has lots of info on dealing with those kinds of finishes. I ordered mine not long ago, and it turned up today (during the christmas postal nightmare!) so it wouldnt take long to get a copy thats for sure  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Torana68

Hi, 
It all depends on what you have there........ I have a 1926 Bungalow, pop over to Yahoo groups "Oldaussiehouses " and see what can be found Roger

----------

